# TV-Aus für Nova Meierhenrich!



## Claudia (8 Juli 2011)

*TV-Aus für Nova Meierhenrich!*


*Es war ihre erste große TV-Rolle, jetzt ist schon wieder Schluss!*

In der ZDF-Krankenhausserie „Herzflimmern" (Mo-Fr, 16.15 Uhr) spielt TV-Moderatorin Nova Meierhenrich (37) die Ärztin „Dr. Marie Egger". 
*Doch aufgrund geringer Quoten (nur durchschnittlich 700 000 Zuschauer) jetzt der vorzeitige Abgang.*
Denn um die Serie zu retten, soll frischer Wind her: neue Drehbuchautoren, neue romantischere Geschichten und neue Gesichter. Bis Oktober wird Nova noch auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen sein. 
*Zukunft ungewiss. Den ersten neuen Namen für die Soap gibt es schon: TV-Star Nina Schmieder (26) wird eine der Hauptrollen übernehmen. *


Quelle: Bild.de


----------



## Rumpelmucke (8 Juli 2011)

Die Leute wollen eben nicht jeden Tag mit irgendwelcher Seifenoper-Scheiße zugemüllt werden  Also ob das mit ein paar neuen Gesichtern anders würde...!


----------



## redfive (8 Juli 2011)

Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen eben nicht jeden Tag mit irgendwelcher Seifenoper-Scheiße zugemüllt werden  Also ob das mit ein paar neuen Gesichtern anders würde...!



Stimmt, die wollen lieber noch schwachsinnigeres Reality-TV!happy010


----------



## Max100 (9 Juli 2011)

Claudia schrieb:


> *TV-Aus für Nova Meierhenrich!*
> 
> 
> Bis Oktober wird Nova noch auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen sein.
> ...



Und das ist noch viel zu lange


----------

